# 1971 lemans, to clone or not to clone? that is the question



## brett.f.thompson (Apr 25, 2012)

ok so im new to this site again its been a couple of years, so bare with me.

i need a pontiac specialists opionion that is why im here,

ok to cut the long drawn out story out this is what i got.

1971 lemans t37 bought in 2003 sat for a long time, now my car is on its way from washington state to north carolina where i am currently stationed thanks to the military. 

my goal was to clone it but now im debating if the long drawn out process of finding parts will be worth the time and investment.

so what i need to know is if it will be worth the time to clone or not to clone, and if you would say yes to clone it, i need a list of the parts from other years that will fit on it. i know i need a whole new front end but i need to know what years will blend with each other and the easiest way to locate these parts.

thank you for your time,

SPC Thompson, 4th brigade 73rd cavalry regiment 82nd airborne division


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Whether you clone it or not it's still just a t37. At no point will it technically be worth any more than a t37 would. So do YOU want a clean lemans or a clean "gto" It's your car and money. Can tell you this. You will park next to alot more "gto's" at car gatherings than lemans.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I vote NOT to clone. T-37's are a lot rarer than GTO's, and could be had with all of the same performance options. Actually they were lighter than the GTO (being semi-stripper cars) and equipped with GTO spec running gear, quicker than a comparable GTO. I can't remember the last time I saw a T-37 on the road, but it hasn't been in the last 2 decades, that's for sure. My vote is for a stong running 400 or 400 based stroker motor and a TH350 or TH400 trans. You'll have a fast, fun sleeper on your hands.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

If it was mine, I would stick with the T-37.
They are rare and appreciated by knowledgeable folks.
If you make it into a GTO clone, the VIN will always tell the truth.

BUT: it's your car; do what you want!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would clone it to a GT-37, hood pins and a strip and you have one of the rarist pontiacs ever produced. 
The GT-37 was the cousin to the Heavy Chevy and both cars are selling for big bucks today.
Here is more information;
1971 Pontiac GT-37 | Hemmings Motor News


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

05 is right, I would do the GT-37 stripes, that would be really cool and very unique. The 71-72 front parts interchange, the rear and doors are 70-72. I have a Lemans Sport and like said, there are few GTO's at the show now days, and less Lemans, neverless the t-37s and Tempests. If you restomod it, the value is just as much in the end result as the model name. Lets see pics!! Fort Bragg, have fun. I was AF for 22 years, welcome to Fayetnam..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

If it's all there I say keep it a t-37 (or gt37), they are what the the original Judge concept was (stripped down car with a big motor). I love the attention my Tempest gets at the shows and cruises, the non Pontiac guys say whats a Tempest Or hey is that the car from "my cousin Vinnie". I can count only three others i have seen on the road in the last 20 years and one at a show (that wasn't cloned).


----------



## brett.f.thompson (Apr 25, 2012)

this is the reason that i come to this sight lol. to be honest and i feel pretty stupid i didnt even know a gt37 was a legit car made by pontiac. ive seen one or two before but i always thought people built them to there own likes. thank you 05GTO for the insight. i think im gonna go with that, i already have the car and i will save tones not trying to rebuilt a front end. 

so if i build it to a gt37 only the motor tranny and suspension are different then a t37? 

i have alot to learn from you folks lol


also how hard is it to go from a crappy automatic to a manual?


----------



## brett.f.thompson (Apr 25, 2012)

put on Rally II trimless wheels, hood pins, dual exhaust, any V8 and a three speed.(350 2bbl standard, option: 400 2bbl, 400 4bbl, 455 4bbl or the 455 HO). is this correct? or am i way out in left field?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i would go stroked 400 , cubes and power of the 455 HO with a smaller crank journal for better oiling and less friction, and stronger block than the 455 (and I am), i love the stripe on the gt-37 that would be a cool and unique build, reminds me of the Yenko cars, i think ames even offers the GT-37 badges.


----------



## brett.f.thompson (Apr 25, 2012)

this is the most helpful site on the internet. what about tranny? i believe i have a th350 automatic but what ive read is that it needs to be a manual to be an actual "clone" done correctly

just googled a crate 400 price 10,800 from performance unlimited for a drop in and turn key motor


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

GT-37's came with automatics. Nothing wrong with a TH350, especially with a decent converter and a shift kit. I'd keep it. Also, if it were mine, I'd keep it a T-37 with dog dish hubcaps and a really big engine. Total sleeper.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

brett.f.thompson said:


> put on Rally II trimless wheels, hood pins, dual exhaust, any V8 and a three speed.(350 2bbl standard, option: 400 2bbl, 400 4bbl, 455 4bbl or the 455 HO). is this correct? or am i way out in left field?


The GT-37 could be ordered with any combination of engine and transmission offered by Pontiac, the car was released to compete with the lower priced ford torino and mopar's roadrunner and charger.

What are the first 3 digits of the vin? 233, 235 or 237.


----------



## brett.f.thompson (Apr 25, 2012)

i would love to be able to give that info to you but i dont know the vin by heart and im in the middle of afghanistan lol so getting that will take some time


----------



## brett.f.thompson (Apr 25, 2012)

does anyone have an electronic repair manual for a 1970 1971 0r 1972 lemans? this would be very helpful


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Wild About Cars - Your Ultimate Automotive Resource

try here they are working on documenting all of the manuals and other literature very cool site.


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Brett, thank you for your service to our country! I really like the GT-37 idea. Good luck with the car and be safe over there!:cheers


----------



## brett.f.thompson (Apr 25, 2012)

youre welcome jimchevy, and instg8ter that sight is pretty awesome not much on the years im looking for as far as repair manuals but alot of useful information. 

so what it sounds like to me is i need to get my car home ( and get home myself from this horrible country ) and start on my car it seems to me that i dont need much more then what i got to make it a gt 37 clone. sounds like i need to start on the body work and making it street legal so i can drive around back and forth from work.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

they are just starting to compile info and digitize it and they encourage anyone that has it to send in for scanning and they will return. Wiring diagrams are readily available just do a google search for your year and you will find one for sale or posted. And yes its always more fun to drive the car while restoring it, not all our cars need a full body off resto.


----------



## brett.f.thompson (Apr 25, 2012)

it was running when i parked it in 08 so it shouldnt be much to get her running again


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Stroked 400 (but then I'm biased towards those  )

In the final analysis, it's your car and your cash so unless you're building it as an investment to try to sell, build it to whatever end result floats your own personal boat and don't worry about what anyone else thinks.

T37's - GT37's are cool on their own, and if you build it with some cojones in the engine room you'll be set to surprise a few people 

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree....The nice thing about not owning a GTO is we have a little more freedom with the custom touches without depreciating the value any....stroke it put a 350 decal on the air cleaner and go out and eat some Chevelles and Mustangs with your lowly LeMans/Tempest sleeper....


----------

